# my boys



## DIESEL (Sep 16, 2009)

Diesel is a Australian Melaan who I have had since he was a bub , he is now around 3yrs old.
He is miss marked which is why he was sold as a pet .

Apollo is a Saanen who I rescued 12 days ago , he is 14 days old today  , sadly I will not be able to keep him and hope to find him a good home where I can still see him  .

I have just moved into a house with a smaller yard  I now wish I never moved as I could have kept him, the old house had lots of fruit trees and lots of room.

my fav of Diesel









with his bunny friend Mocca who has now passed away ,i have never seen a friendship as odd as this one  they did everything together ,Mocca was kept in a hutch and Diesel would let him out , i would come home to find them laying under the peach tree together ,so i gave up and let mocca have full run with diesel ,they never left each others side and even played headbutts :ROFL: 









Diesel with my little foxie clarince and a dog i rescued tags.









my little cousin Wyatt with diesel ,for some reason he is the only person he headbutts but wyatt loves it ,you ask him if he is dads boy and he says no im Diesels boy :ROFL:









waiting for his carrot  









the boys together , diesel has just started to lose his winter coat (thats all the grey fur on his neck, his coat looks so shocking this time of year  ).









we had a dust storm yesturday so diesel had to be locked up in his hut once again hes coat isnt the best at the moment  ,not the best time of year to be getting pics.









and this is what it looked like at 7am (couldnt leave him out in that)









apollo on his first day here , i have him inside at night in a puppy pen  









having a bottle









with 2 of my dogs Shiloh and Cisco









apollo yesterday you can see how much he has grown  his coat is getting to small.









hope thats not to many pics  :doh:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

You can tell they are well loved :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Diesel is a Australian Melaan who I have had since he was a bub , he is now around 3yrs old.
> He is miss marked which is why he was sold as a pet .


 I love his miss mark.....he is very nice...bub I assume means kid(little one) here?



> Apollo is a Saanen who I rescued 12 days ago , he is 14 days old today  , sadly I will not be able to keep him and hope to find him a good home where I can still see him  .


You have to be commended for your loving heart to rescue animals...there should be more beautiful people such as you.... :wink: :greengrin: :hug: 
Apollo is so cute....it is a shame that you can't keep him....I wish you luck in finding him a loving home and close enough to be able to visit him.... ray: :hug:



> I have just moved into a house with a smaller yard  I now wish I never moved as I could have kept him, the old house had lots of fruit trees and lots of room.


 Sometimes we have to move on....for one reason or another...I am just sorry that you have to give up one of your beautiful goats... :sigh:



> my fav of Diesel


 That is a really nice shot of him....he has a really nice head....  


> with his bunny friend Mocca who has now passed away ,i have never seen a friendship as odd as this one  they did everything together ,Mocca was kept in a hutch and Diesel would let him out , i would come home to find them laying under the peach tree together ,so i gave up and let mocca have full run with diesel ,they never left each others side and even played headbutts :ROFL:


 Cute bunny ...I am sorry ...you lost Mocca..  The odd couple ...that must of been a sight to watch all the time.... :greengrin: Playing butt heads....too funny...LOL :ROFL:



> Diesel with my little foxie clarince and a dog i rescued tags.


 Aww....there you are again... rescuing .... :thumbup: Way to go....nice dogs.... 



> my little cousin Wyatt with diesel ,for some reason he is the only person he headbutts but wyatt loves it ,you ask him if he is dads boy and he says no im Diesels boy :ROFL:


 Aww...look at Wyatt..... he is adorable.....love his red hair....so cute.. 



> waiting for his carrot


 I love that picture.. he is so cute..  ..I hope you gave him 2 carrots...LOL :wink: :greengrin:



> the boys together , diesel has just started to lose his winter coat (thats all the grey fur on his neck, his coat looks so shocking this time of year  ).


 We all have ... bad hair days....LOL :shades:



> we had a dust storm yesturday so diesel had to be locked up in his hut once again hes coat isnt the best at the moment  ,not the best time of year to be getting pics.


 Woe... :shocked: I can't blame you
for getting him out of that storm.....Do you get alot of dust storms..?



> apollo on his first day here , i have him inside at night in a puppy pen
> with 2 of my dogs Shiloh and Cisco


 Apollo is a cutie....he melts your heart....and your 
2 little dogs are cute as well... 



> apollo yesterday you can see how much he has grown  his coat is getting to small.


 He has definitely grown...alot.....and looking good :wink: :thumbup:



> hope thats not to many pics


 Nope...not to many at all we love seeing pics....
bring them on.... 

Looks like your animals ..are well taken care of...really healthy and very ....very loved...
I again ....commend you ....thank you so much.. for sharing with us..  :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What adorable goats. Is there not any way you could keep Apollo? I love the story about the rabbit. Isn't it amazing how they become friends?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Beautiful goats and bunny and dogs!  They are all to sweet! It's a shame you can't keep Apollo, he's a cutie!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Diesel is a very handsome "mismarked" goat!
He sure has a lot of company with your rescues though I'm sure he misses his bunny friend.....and little Apollo is already thriving in your care, adorable little bub!

I saw coverage on the news here of that dust storm you had there...said that it even closed down the airport! I cannot even begin to imagine the cleanup after something like that.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

What wonderful pics! TFS!!!


----------



## DIESEL (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone  

Toth Boer goats , bub does mean baby  ,that is the first dust storm I have been in, we are supposed to be getting another on the weekend  ,the pool is dirty and the house had red dust all over and through it , Diesel had red dust all around his nose as well  

I'm hoping Wyatts dad says yes to Apollo going to live with them :stars: his mum thinks its great  ,their little dog past away about a year ago and they are thinking the time is right for another pet but not a dog ,they miss their little girl wiggles to much  ,they feel if they were to get another dog they are betraying wiggles so they are thinking a goat would be the better choice  ,I wont let him go to his new home until he is eating solids and old enough to be outside ,and learns that he is not allowed to headbutt :ROFL: 
I think Diesel will be happy to see Apollo go ,he seems to not like him very much  and has been getting very bossy with me as well , as if to say why did you bring that thing home for :worried: .

Apollos little horns are sticking up now ,it makes him look so evil :ROFL: I will cry when he goes :tears: with doing rescue for about 15yrs its got easier to give them to their new owners but every now and than a special one comes along that i dont want to part with Apollo being one of them :tears: but i have to think of what is better for Apollo .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Those dust storms must be a big pain....and oh man...if it gets in the eyes and nose....that would be miserable that is for sure....

It sure would be a great place... for Apollo to go.....he will help mend there hearts..... 
It is so sad that they lost there beloved dog...  :hug: 
It's good of you to make sure apollo gets a great start before....letting him go to his new home....
and making sure he don't do the head butt thing...LOL :ROFL: 

Oh poor Diesel...I guess you will see how he reacts when it is time for Apollo.. to go to his new place

I can't blame you ....and I agree that there are those animals that pull at those heart strings....it is hard to see
them go...I've been there before..... :sigh: :hug: 15 years ..is a long time.. for rescuing....that means...
there has been alot of lives saved... by you...you have a big heart.....good job... :hug: :thumbup:


----------



## DIESEL (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks toth boer goats , this is my first rescue with a goat :greengrin: its kittens that are a bigger problem here


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks toth boer goats , this is my first rescue with a goat its kittens that are a bigger problem here


 Your welcome..... :wink: :greengrin: that is one lucky goat......and kittens.... :hi5: :thumbup:


----------



## DIESEL (Sep 16, 2009)

Apollo went to his new home a week ago to live with 2 other goats one being ten weeks old.
i got an email today to say he had died this morning :tears: 

she said he was happy and bouncing around ,she went inside to make a bottle for him and have something to eat ,when she came back out he was quiet and didnt want his bottle ,she went to work for a few hours and when she got home he had passed :tears: 

i am devastated ,all is i keep thinking is at least he had a better life than he would have had even though it was only 4 weeks :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh Diesel I am so sorry! I know you really loved the cutie! Hugs! :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## DIESEL (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you RowdyKidz 

a pic of Apollo the day before he went to his new home , R.I.P little man :tears:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry Apollo passed :hug: Does his "mom" know why?

He sure had a wonderful start to his short life, and because of you he enjoyed every second of it!


----------



## DIESEL (Sep 16, 2009)

she wasnt sure  she was thinking the older goat may have hurt him ?
i was thinking maybe a snake , when i first spoke to her she said the 2 she had were anglo nubians but when she came to meet Apollo she showed me some photos and they were boer goats so were alot fatter which made her think apollo was skinny ,she said she would fatten him up ,i had to explain that Apollo was a dairy goat and the 2 she had were meat goats thats why he looked skinner but he was in very good health and was a good weight for his age .

i stresses not to over feed him and gave her his feeding chart up untill weaning ,i really hope she stuck to it and over feeding isnt why he died


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I hate to say it but you may have hit the nail on the head -- bloat can kill them easily and she may not have believed you when you said he was in good weight and health for his age and that being a diary goat he didnt need as much. So many people mean well but dont realize that over feeding can have devastating results.


----------

